# Lasagna Cooking Time



## sunquilter (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi - I made a double batch of lasagna.  Do I need to increase the cooking time.  The original recipe is for 40 minutes covered and an additional 15 minutes uncovered at 375.  Do I need to increase these times for a double recipe?  Thanks for any answers.  Annie


----------



## Katie H (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi, sunquilter. First, welcome to DC.  This is a friendly and helpful site.

You say you made a double batch.  Does this mean you are cooking it in ONE pan or TWO?  If you have it in ONE pan then, yes, you will have to increase the cooking time.

If you have it in TWO pans, the cooking time should remain the same.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 14, 2007)

It depends on how you worked doubling the recipe.  Is your lasagna now twice as thick (deep) or in a pan twice as large?

If it's in a pan that is twice as large, then you don't have to increase the time overmuch, maybe just 10 minutes or so.  But, if it's twice as deep, then I would increase.  However, just don't assume you have to completely double the time...it may be done in 20 additional minutes...or it could take twice that.  I'd start checking at an hour, and go from there.


----------

